# Grew My Own!



## MrPants (Aug 31, 2021)

I managed to get a couple of seedling catnip plants back in May. I planted them in containers (8" plastic ones I think) with lots of room to grow. They were so small I didn't have much hope they would actually grown into mature plants.

I started them indoors in a spot that gets lots of sun during the day and transferred them outdoors when the weather permitted (late June). Just provided water so they didn't dry out too much as they were in containers which don't hold the moisture for long. I had some of those plant fertilizer spikes you get in a pack and put two of those in the pots twice in the past 2.5 months.

Low and behold, they did grow and mature. Once they flower fully, they are mature and at their peak in terms of their effect on cats. 


I just harvested them a couple of weeks ago. They matured a lot faster than I thought they would once they started to really grow outdoors. Just cut each stem close to the base and tied a string around the stems then hung them in a cool dark place to let them cure and dry out completely (I used a shed outdoors I have but an indoor closet would be fine). I then strip the leaves and flowers off the stems and put those in a plastic bag. Took a pair of scissors and worked away at cutting the leaves and flowers up as finely as I could. 

The result:


I got about 3 medium size bags of harvested, cured catnip out of those two plants. I kept one bag and split the other 2 into smaller bags and gave them to the local Animal Hospital so they can give them out to cat owners that come in over the next while.

I don't know what catnip costs in the south but it's really expensive here if you buy it from retail and it's usually not that potent. I can tell you for sure that this home grown stuff is very aromatic! You can smell the mint in it, as after all catnip is in the mint family of plants as I understand it.

Just thought I'd post this as it was super easy to grow and the result was fantastic (just ask my cats )
MisFit is currently in recovery 

I would recommend planting in containers over your garden as these plants can spread aggressively once they flower and start dropping their seeds.


----------



## Kaila (Aug 31, 2021)

MrPants said:


> I would recommend planting in containers over your garden as these plants can spread aggressively once they flower and start dropping their seeds.


They sure do. And be careful about those seeds getting blown all over your yard and garden, and the neighbor's yard and garden, and down the street....
Not only does it spread , but it also might attract more cat activity than you desire. 

But it *is a great post, and the plants look great!
Thanks for sharing all of that!  *


----------



## MrPants (Aug 31, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Not only does it spread , but it also might attract more cat activity than you desire.


When you know your catnip is outta control


----------



## Gemma (Aug 31, 2021)

Great job with your green thumb @MrPants!  

My cats love catnip.  I fill baby socks with it and tie them shut.  They play with them for hours.


----------



## Murrmurr (Aug 31, 2021)

MrPants said:


> When you know your catnip is outta control
> View attachment 181375


Mr Pants' Catnip Den


----------

